# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  تعیین فاصله با RFID

## hamidhws

سلام دوستان

میخواستم بدونم میشه فاصله دقیق بین تگ و کد خوان رو بدست اورد؟

مثلا فرض کنید ما یه تگ دستمون میگیریم و کم کم به کد خوان نزدیک میشم , حالا میتونیم در هر لحظه تشخیص بدیم تگ در چه فاصله ای از کد خوان  قرار داره؟

اگه ممکنه کمی توضیح بدید(در رابط با rfid اطلاع زیادی ندارم)


پیشاپیش ممنون

----------


## yazdi1

بله این امکان وجود دارد .
البته با استفاده از  تگ های  اکتیو  ودر فرکانس مایکروویو 
سه روش داره :
موقعیت یابی از طریق زاویه ( زاویه تگ با  سه ریدر جهتتعیین مختصات x,y,z)/ زمان  (محاسبه زمان رفت و برگشت )/ قدرت سیگنال  (محاسبه قدرت رفت و برگشت )
هر کدوم بسته به برد و شرایط محیطی و نوع کالایی که میخواهید تگ بزنید متفاوت است
بحث بسیار تخصصی می باشد

----------


## Yama12

> بله این امکان وجود دارد .
> البته با استفاده از  تگ های  اکتیو  ودر فرکانس مایکروویو 
> سه روش داره :
> موقعیت یابی از طریق زاویه ( زاویه تگ با  سه ریدر جهتتعیین مختصات x,y,z)/ زمان  (محاسبه زمان رفت و برگشت )/ قدرت سیگنال  (محاسبه قدرت رفت و برگشت )
> هر کدوم بسته به برد و شرایط محیطی و نوع کالایی که میخواهید تگ بزنید متفاوت است
> بحث بسیار تخصصی می باشد


سلام
می تونین لینکی از مقاله ای که این روش ها رو استفاده کرده باشه برام بزارین. فقط یه سر نخ می خوام
مرسی

----------


## joker

براي تعيين فاصله از rfid استفاده نميكنند چون اصلا براي اين كار ساخته نشده ، از ماژولهاي اولتراسونيك يا فاصله سنجهاي ليزري با دقت بهتري ميتوني جواب بگيري

----------


## Yama12

منم از همین تعجب کردم!!!

----------


## R_BABAZADEH

این بد بخت از اول برای شناسایی دوست از دشمن ساخته شده بود بعد دیگه از حالت نظامی خارج شد و برای شناسای بدون تماس تو دنیا مطرح شد اصلا برای اندازه گیری ساخته نشده 
البته شما میتونید بگید از مقدار سیگنال برگشتی میشه فاصله رو اندازه گیری کرد ولی این مقدار تگ به تگ فرق میکنه

----------

